# Board against Cement Wall



## ProBoarders (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry if this is a bad question, but..
Is there a specific type of glue to use for hanging board against a cement wall?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Standard coving mud, Depends on if the wall is an exterior wall and damp, Then you need to batten it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I would use green board. [ water proof] .


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Sub floor or spray foam in a can works great too.


----------



## ProBoarders (Feb 22, 2011)

Green board is smart never thought of that. How do you get it to stay to the wall though? You can't screw into the wall can you?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

ProBoarders said:


> Green board is smart never thought of that. How do you get it to stay to the wall though? You can't screw into the wall can you?


Not without pre-drilling. But, you can use fluted masonry nails to hold it up while the glue sets:thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

I've had to do this twice recently. We mixed up pans of 20 minute & spread (approx.) 4" X 4" patches of it all over the block & then placed the drywall in place & smacked it about 100 times to get nice flush placement. Came back 3 days later & it was very solid, then we taped & textured. The other way would've been to use furring strips with cut nails & then just screw the board in place. The customer didn't want to lose another inch of space in the room so he wanted it mounted directly on the block.

Disclaimer: Mind you I'm in Phoenix Arizona & we don't have the same moisture issues that alot of you guys would.
________
ALLforYOU


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i personally use dsa and tapcons...not too many....4-8/sheet as/if needed...ive also used loktite powergrab too


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

Above grade I use construction adhesive and Tapcons. I use a T made from 2x4 to hold sheet in place (or just a lifter for the bottom panel) while I predrill and screw. Below grade I use furring strips to keep the panels off the wall. Southwestern Ontario can be unbelievably humid and that can make things worse. I've seen surface mold on panels placed directly over concrete.
I wonder if green board would really have any benefit, it is my understanding that the "moisture resistant" properties are contained in the green, face side of the panel and do not extend to the common back paper.
Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Strap it using 1 inch pieces of wood or even metal framing use tapcons on the wood or metal straping and then glue and screw ....


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

We do it with any bonding plaster and we call it " dot & dab ". An 8x4 sheet of gyproc gets 4 rows of 6 dot's and a solid dot along the ground to give you a fixing for the skirting.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a remodel one time where they were concerned about moisture. By coincidence, they had some old tile adhesive laying around so I skimmed the back side of the rock (and the edge along the floor), glued it to the wall (after it was dry of course) and it held up fine. I used sheetrock glue (for adhering to studs) to anchor it.


:thumbup:


----------

